# CCleaner + SSD



## eXILe (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. Was haltet ihr von der Nutzung von CCleaner auf einer SSD?

Kann dies zum frühzeitigen Altern der SSD, also durch mehr Zugriffe, führen? Bringt es überhaupt bei einer SSD was?

Beste Grüße
eXILe


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2012)

Mach ich regelmäßig. Nur die Option "Freien Speicher sicher löschen" lasse ich deaktiviert, um nicht unnötig Schreibvorgänge durchführen zu lassen.


----------



## eXILe (24. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Mach ich regelmäßig. Nur die Option "Freien Speicher sicher löschen" lasse ich deaktiviert, um nicht unnötig Schreibvorgänge durchführen zu lassen.


Einfaches Löschen, oder das mit mehrfachem Überschreiben?


----------



## Softy (24. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem mehrfachen Überschreiben meine ich. So sensibel sind meine Daten dann auch wieder nicht  Sind eh nur alte Pr0ns und so.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2012)

Das "ghosting" von Festplatten kommt daher dass der Lese/Schreibkopf nicht immer die 1000%ig gleiche Stelle auf dem Platter wieder findet. So bleiben trotz Überschreiben Reste von der alten Information stehen. Bei SSDs kann das rein technisch gesehen garnicht passieren. Mehrfaches Überschreiben ist also eh sinnlos.


----------



## eXILe (25. Januar 2012)

Klingt irgendwie schon logisch, aber es ist doch möglich, von z.B. SD-Speicherkarten Daten zu retten, obwohl diese formatiert wurde. Eine SD-Karte oder auch USB-Stick sind ja auch Flash Speichermedien oder? Kann auch sein, dass ich mich da jetzt täusche, bitte klärt mich da auf 

@Softy: jaja, die Pr0ns und so


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2012)

Da werden die Daten halt auch nicht direkt überschrieben sondern nur freigegeben. Bei aktivem Trim bzw. einmaligem Überschreiben ist aber schlicht keine verwertbare Information(=Spannung) mehr in der Speicherzelle. Daraus dann noch was zu rekonstruieren ist schon sehr hohe Kunst(geht wohl irgendwie über die Abnutzung der Speicherzelle).


----------



## OctoCore (25. Januar 2012)

Bei modernen Platten gibt es aber schon lange kein Ghosting mehr. Und bei SSDs gibt es TRIM.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2012)

Ein bisschen Versatz hast du immer wenn du versuchst mechanisch einen exakten Punkt an zu fahren. Bei modernen Platten ist er halt nur deutlich kleiner.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Januar 2012)

Der ist so klein, dass es keine Rolle spielt. Keines der üblichen Datenrettungsunternehmen wie Ontrack und Co. kann einmal überschriebene Daten wieder herstellen.
Und wenn TRIM auf SSDs wirklich so arbeitet, wie es immer behauptet wird, dann sollte es zumindest Hobbyspionen die Sache ein wenig erschweren.


----------

